

Ask HN: What common tasks should a startup outsource? - balajiviswanath


======
sharemywin
list of deartments I can think of in a big company:

sales,marketing,software development,legal,payroll,hr,accounting,distribution,
investor relations,manufacturing/service offering,desktop support,server
support,customer service,inventory,recruiting.

Alot depends on the company and the founders. At a minimum you need to focus
on sales and marketing and probably an MVP or service that you can automate.
If one of t he founders is an expert in XYZ I don't see a problem in them do
XYZ for the company but if your not selling or building the core product you
may be wasting time.

------
sfrechtling
Accounting. Legal. Everything that isn't central to providing or producing
value.

